# Driving License of UAE in Australia



## bubu_australia (Sep 23, 2012)

I am planning to move to Sydney, Australia in few months as I got my PR. 

My question do I need to convert my UAE English driving license to international driving license before moving to Sydney or my current existing UAE driving license will be ok to drive in Sydney.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If it is in English it is fine to drive on that. However because you are permanent resident you will need to get a nsw drivers license in a specific time. Someone recently said that nsw was 6 months but you should check on that to make sure. UAE licenses can't be transferred over so you will need to sit a driving test.

Just remember we drive on the other side of the road . Also read up on the road rules before you come here.


----------



## bubu_australia (Sep 23, 2012)

Mish said:


> If it is in English it is fine to drive on that. However because you are permanent resident you will need to get a nsw drivers license in a specific time. Someone recently said that nsw was 6 months but you should check on that to make sure. UAE licenses can't be transferred over so you will need to sit a driving test.
> 
> Just remember we drive on the other side of the road . Also read up on the road rules before you come here.


Thanks Mish


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Mish. Im using a south african driving licence on permanent residence. I want to enquire if I can drive with this in Australia or can I convert it with going through writing the driving test again.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Kene you can drive with it until you have been here on pr the recommended time. Qld is 3 months but someone said recently nsw is 6 months.

Good news for South Africa is that you can just transfer it over if you are either over 25 year old or you have held your license for more than 5 years. If you don't then you need to do a drivers test.


----------



## asadned (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Mish, I have recently acquired my PR and planning to move to Australia in mid Feb 2015 from UAE. Some of my friends who are living in Australia have told me that if I have my UAE driving license (more than 3 years old) attested from Ministry of Foreign Affairs in UAE, I can submit the same to the licensing authority in Victoria and I can directly get a road test after which I can get the license. Just wanted to confirm if that procedure is valid or not? Appreciate your help!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You will double check the rules in Victoria but sounds correct.

Just remember to make sure you read the road rules etc before the test. If you fail the road test they will tak away your international license and you will need to then apply for a learners permit.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf (Apr 16, 2012)

What about saudi license ??? Is it the same ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I imagine would be the same. I don't know of any high risk countries that you can transfer your license over and get an Australian license without a driving test.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you mish . Maybe immigration website might have clear answer on high risk countries .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Check out the transport website for nsw and it should tell you which countries can transfer over. I highly doubt Saudi is on there. Countries like US, UK etc are on it.


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello:
I am coming to sydney for my first entry and would be staying there approx 3 weeks. My goal is get the driving license during this time if possible. I have a valid 5 years old Oman (GCC country) driving license. 

I want to know if i can book the DKT test before landing in sydney and having my centre link and medicare cards done ?

Can someone give any advice of what things to do to increase my chances of getting the license in 3 weeks time.


----------

